

Wave Goodbye: Following John Muir’s Footsteps Through California’s High Country - dnetesn
http://harpers.org/blog/2015/05/wave-goodbye/

======
nether
John Muir page on Project Gutenberg:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/180](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/180)

